# Heart of the Matter Farm 2021 kidding group



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have 18 that I am breeding this year. That is the most I have done I a long time. My first group went in August 10th. I was hoping to keep Chestnut in with the girls till September 10th, but he had other plans. He decided he was done yesterday and did not want to be in with the girls and broke the 1 door. In my first group they are mostly yearlings, I decided to bred the Nubians with the yearlings incase 1 does not have enough milk. Ultrasounds are In October. Second group will be going in with Chestnut in October. I have 3 does from the first group I am not sure who the dad will be of the babies. I will go into more details later. And pictures to come too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Hope everyone gets pregnant for you.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck ! And blessings to you for cold weather kidding. I've decided I'm too darn old to stare at cootchies in extremely cold weather. Looking forward to your baby pics!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here are the Bucks...

Chestnut: boer, 2 years old








Andy: Nubian, 1 years old









*******: boer, 8 months old (Chestnut son)









Bam Bam: boer, 4 months old


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I hope you have a good pair of rollar skates! When kidding time gets here..your going to need them to keep up! Good luck to you! Sending prayers for your girls...easy kidding...and lots of energy for you!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Beautiful boys. Enjoy kidding. You gonna have stunning babies


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! You're going to be busy! Good luck and I hope everyone takes for you. Very nice looking boys you will get some gorgeous kids.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Good luck and wishing you a happy kidding.

Beautiful boys you will get some gorgeous kids.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

This is Pepper she is a Nubian. She could be bred to Andy, *******, Bam Bam. I had her in with Andy for a couple days but he would not stop hitting her. So I moved her in the barn where ******* and Bam Bam was. This is going to be fun figuring out who the daddy is going to be. It would be really funny if she would have 1 from each . Not sure if it is possible


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

This is Bluebell, this is her first time. She is bred to ******* or Bam Bam


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here are the other girls. There is 1 in this group that could be bred to *******, Bam Bam and 1 that could be bred to Chestnut, *******, Bam Bam. The rest are bred to Chestnut.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Like a box of chocolates..dont know what your getting...but they are all good!!!:heehee:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is my second group of does. Chestnut will be going in with them in October.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Like a box of chocolates..dont know what your getting...but they are all good!!!:heehee:


 :haha:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am hopping for more color. This is going to be a fun kidding season.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Me too. Im waiting to see what I get. I have 3 does wont be breeding till.next season..they are too young. So Im.on my final breeding month. Go.boys.go! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Had the vet computer yesterday for ultrasounds. Results not what I was hoping for. She said to look out for twins tho. They was closer to 60 days and so it was hard for her to count. So that means Chestnut got them in the first and second week he was in with them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I never trust the number of kids from an ultrasound. Sorry not all of them are pregnant.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

1 I kind of was hope she was not because she has been having a hard time lately keeping weight on. So the vet took blood and fecal to see what is going on. Hoping it’s just that she was getting bullied too much. The other 3 I was surprised. They will be going in with the buck in November for April kids. All the ones that are Open are first timers.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well at least you know what to do with each girl. Sorry it wasn't what.you wanted. But it may be salvageable...good luck with the kidding...and Ruby!:haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I think one of the does is aborting. I do not have Lute. What can I do? She has bloody discharge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nothing you can do but watch her.

So sorry she is aborting. 

She will have to clean out, watch for infection( bad smell ) or odd coloring.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

How long should I wait before calling the vet? When should I see babies laying in the pen? She is due January 7th or 12th.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she somewhere that you could find the kids?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Is she somewhere that you could find the kids?


yes I have her in the barn where I can keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have the vet coming out tomorrow to check on her.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have been busy and forgot to update you all. I have 3 does holding out on me here for January kidding. I have 9 does due in March/April. It has been a crazy fall and winter. I will get pictures up soon.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Caramel had two doelings. She did awesome for her first time. She is doing great with them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh how cute
Love those wobbly legs & long ears! Congrats! Glad they are here safe & healthy


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

They have some very interesting coloring going on. It’s hard to get it all on camera.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes it looks marbled..or dappled. Maybe in a day it will.be easier to see. They are so cute!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Caramel had two doelings. She did awesome for her first time. She is doing great with them.
> View attachment 194447
> View attachment 194449


Congratulations on the beautiful doelings.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

congratulations !!! such sweet little girls and mama


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Opal just had 2 girls.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> View attachment 194685
> View attachment 194687


They are beautiful!!! I sure hope all these doelings being born rubs off on my herd this year.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow, those are fresh as can be. Lovely girls. Congratulations to you, Opal and her daughters. 

:hi::kid3::kid3:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Poor Pepper her udder keeps getting bigger and bigger. Her udder is bigger then last year. I have 1 possible due date but could have gotten bred later. Not sure when I should consider inducing her.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Date I have is January 17th


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Pepper went this morning at 4:30. Had a big single buck kid. I have no idea who the dad is. To me he does not look like a pure Nubian. So I am leaning towards Boer/Nubian cross.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Now I maybe able actually get some sleep till March. Lol.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations Pepper.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Now I maybe able actually get some sleep till March. Lol.


Congratulations on the new baby!!! That udder looked painful lol.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aww, what a sweet little face that boy has. Congrats. Hows Pepper's udder doing?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Her udder is still big. I milk about a quart of colostrum out of her around 9:00am to help relieve some pressure. I will probably milk her tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All adorable.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have been putting on Red Velvet opals red doeling on Pepper to. Opal for some reason day after having her twins did not want her red doeling. So I have been holding Pepper for Red velvet to eat. I do believe she has learned to sneak feedings. Because I am seeing her belly full more often when I go down to the barn. Besides that everyone is growing nicely and doing great. We got over a foot of snow possibly 2feet


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

When doing chores this morning I found Robin with some discharge. She is not due till March 10th. I am hoping she is not in labor. I moved her into the kidding barn to keep an eye on her. She is huge this year.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

This is her first time being bred to Chestnut. She has never been this big before.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Coco isn't due until March 5 or 6, and she has been having some discharge for about a week-ish now.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I just not sure if it mucus plug or she is actually going to have her babies.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

But that is a LOT more discharge than my gal has had


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> When doing chores this morning I found Robin with some discharge. She is not due till March 10th. I am hoping she is not in labor. I moved her into the kidding barn to keep an eye on her. She is huge this year.
> View attachment 197727
> View attachment 197729


I've had one doing this for weeks so I'm sure she's fine.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I hope she isn't in labor either, that is a lot of discharge for sure. Praying she is just losing her plug. Have you checked her tail ligaments? Her udder doesn't look ready, so hopefully she's just trying to scare you and sticking with the doe code of honor.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Ligaments are still there.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Robin is relaxing in the barn. Babies and mommas are not happy that they have to be in pens. But I don't want Robin to get all worked up. I do have her buddy with her Oreo who is laying under the hayrack.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl, she looks so big.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

I agree. Poor girl looks so big and ready to be done


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am wondering if I should induce her when she gets closer to her due date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Only if there are complications or you think you cannot be there for her. 
Be absolutely sure her due date is correct if you do it.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

March 10th is 150 days from when I put Chestnut (buck) in with the girls and he got Robin with in 10/15 minutes of being in with them. And he left her alone the rest of the time he was in with them.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is Robin this morning. I can still feel ligaments. No discharge.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Robins is still pregnant. Her belly is starting to get big again on the top. She does not look as sunken in as she did the other day. She is definitely more comfortable since her belly dropped. She has been eating more. We are 15 days from March 5th which is her 145 day.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She is a big girl! That much discharge would have concerned me too. Maybe she has a few babies in there. I have never seen discharge really before kidding, this year I have a doe that had it yesterday and once a week ago. Much less, about an inch hanging off...but no babies yet.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

First timer udders are so cutie. She is not till April. I clipped and trimmed feet and gave shots to all the ones due in March. I clipped her up just so I can see how the udder is forming.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucy's backside. Trying to figure out if she is labor or if it is just mucus plug. She one I don't have a due date. And she is getting close to possibly have a recap prolapse.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

From what I can see, it just looks like normal discharge.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She did have a some thick long discharge around 3:00-3:30. Then it fell off.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That might have been the plug.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Is there anything I could give her to help prevent the prolapse from coming out?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really. I guess you could try some cmpk but I don't really know of any prevention.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Hectic day yesterday. I had to have the vet come and help me. 
Niomea's boys are big and they was tangled up and both trying to come out at the same time. My daughter even tryed to help get them out. Thought for sure she had torn and we would have to do a c section. But thankfully she did not. After we got babies out of Niomea with the vets help. We check on Robin because she had little bloody discharge for a couple hours and no progress. Here she was not dilating right. The babies was not in the right position. Vet said if I had call a couple minutes later I would have had 5 dead babies.

Niomea had 2 boys, Robin had 2 boys and 1 girl. We left a couple hours after they gave birth, to go to my in-laws for 2 hours and come home to find Robin laying on the doe kid. She suffocated it. I should have taken a kid away sooner and it might not have happened. Robin was confused about having 3 babies. All the other babies are good.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m So sorry you lost the doeling 
Congratulations at saving the other four, that sounded like tough deliveries for y’all. Hope the does are doing ok now and the other babies are bouncing around happily!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Sorry you lost the doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Youve been through 2 rough kiddings. So sorry. IM glad you have a good vet that could help! Sorry you lost the doeling.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Sunday night was a bad day. Niomea passed away. Then this morning a bottle baby that was given to me passed away.

on a good note 
Nicole had twins a boy and girl this morning around 9:50/10:00. She did it with out my help. I was there to see them being born.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am keeping a close eye on Lucy. She has a recall prolapse, that has yet to come out but you can tell it could anytime. And I think she may be in early labor. I am prepared for triplets or more. I do not have a due date for her. Ultrasound was showing around March 25th.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry about your losses. 
Your twins are gorgeous. Good luck with Lucy. Hopeing she delivers easily and recovers completely.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Adele surprised me. With twin girls


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

YAY ADELE! GORGEOUS DOELINGS!:goatkiss:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m so sorry you lost your doe and baby. 
What a happy surprise with the two girls giving you adorable girls and a sweet boy.
Hang in there, you’ve had a rough patch but it’ll get better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about your losses. The kids are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrible, I am so sorry.


Congrats on the other babies, they are cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucy is in labor.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay Lucy! Textbook easy delivery please!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

2 girls and 1 boy. I had to help with the last two. They want to come at the same time.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww! Two adorable doelings and a bonus boy that’s great congratulations! What’s with these kids getting tangled up this year?
Great job on the assist!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

With Lucy’s two the was in the same sack so I think that is why those two was trying to come out at the same time. I will be pulling the buck kid off her tomorrow. She does not produce enough milk for triplets.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats!:neat: So glad you were there with her! You did GREAT! The wee ones look good! Mom doing ok?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Everyone is doing good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Moana had triplets. I did not think she was going to have triplets. I figured by how big she was, it was just going to be twins.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Moana had 2 boys and 1 girl


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats! How AWESOME! They all look great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww,
they are cute, congrats.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I had to bring in one of Moana's boys in to bottle feed. He was having a hard time nursing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

All 3 of Moana’s babies have contracted tendons. I wi make splints tomorrow for them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

As a suggestion, they may need a little selenium gel to help with the tendons. They are so pretty..errrr handsome? Lol


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I now have Moana's doeling in the house to bottle feed. Moana only has enough milk for 1 baby. I left the bigger boy with her. She seems to be glade I took the other two. She is not searching for them.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Last night I took Lucy’s boy from her to start bottle feeding. He did great this morning for getting a bottle for the first time. Lucy did not go crazy looking for him. She seems to be liking only having two to take care of.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least your bottle babies have buddies.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I now have 6 bottle babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh man..you are going to.be busy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

6 bottle kids...yikes! That’s a lot of milk you’re going to be buying.
They’re so much fun though. Congratulations


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora just had 3 boys.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice boys! All good size! Good Job Nora!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

They are big boys.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Handsome group of boys there! Congratulations


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oreo had a single boy yesterday. She has almost no milk so I am bottle feeding him but keeping him in with her. Hopefully her milk comes in. But this is her last kidding. She had a hard time just getting him out and he is small.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a preciouse wee one. Bless her heart!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I think this is was Oreo’s 7th or 8th kidding. She always had triplets. She did not put the weight back on last year like she normally does. I was kind of hoping she did not get bred so I could try and get weight on her. Even through this pregnancy she did not put much weight on and she did not want to eat much.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I can understand where this is her last birthing. Shes going out with a Beautiful Buckling! Beautiful picture!


----------

